# Assistive listening system



## Rick18071 (Jan 9, 2020)

2015 IBC table 1108.2.7.1. How do you calculate the amount of receivers for assistive listening systems that are required in assembly areas that have audible communications if there are no permanent seats or no seats at all?


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 9, 2020)

# of occupants allowed in space.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 10, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> # of occupants allowed in space.



This is a gym with a 100 occupants. So your saying that they need 100 receivers? Is that in the ADA? 
I need something from the 2015 IBC. They will a a few benches along the walls that are not fixed.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 10, 2020)

IBC
Are you sure audible communications is integral to the use of this space"

TABLE 1108.2.7.1
RECEIVERS FOR ASSISTIVE LISTENING SYSTEMS

1108.2.7 Assistive listening systems.
Each building, room or space used for assembly purposes* where audible communications are integral to the use of the space shall have an assistive listening system.*
Exception: Other than in courtrooms, an assistive listening system is not required where there is no audio amplification system.
1108.2.7.1 Receivers.
Receivers shall be provided for assistive listening systems in accordance with Table 1108.2


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 10, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> This is a gym with a 100 occupants. So your saying that they need 100 receivers? Is that in the ADA?
> I need something from the 2015 IBC. They will a a few benches along the walls that are not fixed.



No it is 5% or 1 min.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 10, 2020)

*


mtlogcabin said:



			IBC
Are you sure audible communications is integral to the use of this space"

TABLE 1108.2.7.1
RECEIVERS FOR ASSISTIVE LISTENING SYSTEMS

1108.2.7 Assistive listening systems.
Each building, room or space used for assembly purposes where audible communications are integral to the use of the space shall have an assistive listening system.
Exception: Other than in courtrooms, an assistive listening system is not required where there is no audio amplification system.
1108.2.7.1 Receivers.
Receivers shall be provided for assistive listening systems in accordance with Table 1108.2
		
Click to expand...


So what does that really mean?
*



in·te·gral | \ ˈin-ti-grəl _(usually so in mathematics)_   ; in-ˈte-grəl    also -ˈtē- also nonstandard ˈin-trə-gəl \
*Definition of integral*
 (Entry 1 of 2)

1a : essential to completeness : constituent an integral part of the curriculum
b(1) : being, containing, or relating to one or more mathematical integers
(2) : relating to or concerned with mathematical integration or the results of mathematical integration
c : formed as a unit with another part a seat with integral headrest
2 : composed of constituent parts
3 : lacking nothing essential : entire
integral

noun
in·te·gral | \ ˈin-ti-grəl _(usually so in mathematics)_   ; in-ˈte-grəl also -ˈtē- also nonstandard ˈin-trə-gəl \
Definition of _integral_ (Entry 2 of 2)

: the result of a mathematical integration — compare definite integral, indefinite integral



ADAguy said:


> No it is 5% or 1 min.


Is that IBC or ADA?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 10, 2020)

We have high school basketball, volleyball, wrestling and other events where there is no announcer except for the beginning for introductions and the national anthem.
Is the announcement of the national anthem integral communication? The sports participants are printed in the program that is given at the admission gate 

Is it a gym in a school then it is an "E" occupancy and not an "A" occupancy according to the code. 
Does the section even apply?
Now other activities in the gym that have a speaker yes assisted listening devices are required

IN'TEGRAL, _adjective_ Whole; entire.

A local motion keepeth bodies _integral_

1. Making part of a whole, or necessary to make a whole.

2. Not fractional.

3. Uninjured; complete; not defective.


http://www.hearingloop.org/ADAGuidelines_2013.pdf
!1 “A building or facility, or portion thereof, used for the purpose of entertainment, educational or civic gatherings, or similar purposes [‘religious entities’ are exempt from ADA]. Assembly areas include, but are not limited to, classrooms, lecture halls, courtrooms, public meeting rooms, public hearing rooms, legislative chambers, motion picture houses, auditoria, theaters, playhouses, dinner theaters, concert halls, centers for the performing arts, amphitheaters, arenas, stadiums, grandstands, or convention centers.”"" http://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAStandards.pdf


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 10, 2020)

Rick, not a code guy or B.O.?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 13, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Rick, not a code guy or B.O.?



I am an inspector/plans reviewer for building, accessibility and more.

Looks like mtlogcabin post of the ADA defines the term "assembly"  different than the IBC. All the spaces that the ADA is calling assembly would need to have over 50 occupants to be called assembly in the IBC (section 303.1.1). Except for classrooms which would be "Educational Group E" no matter how may occupants. I don't enforce ADA only the IBC.

2015 IBC 301.1 Scope. The provisions of this chapter shall control the classification of all buildings and structures as to use and occupancy.

The gym I am looking at is not on a school so It's "Assembly Group A-3 per IBC section 303.4. I don't see where it says school Gym would be "Educational Group E".


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 13, 2020)

A lot of designers try to use 303.1.3 to classify gyms in a school as an "E" occupancy. The problem with that is gyms in our schools are used for multiple events that are not school related. So the assembly requirements kick in.  

303.1.3 Associated with Group E occupancies.
A room or space used for assembly purposes that is associated with a Group E occupancy is not considered a separate occupancy.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 13, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> I am an inspector/plans reviewer for building, accessibility and more.
> 
> Looks like mtlogcabin post of the ADA defines the term "assembly"  different than the IBC. All the spaces that the ADA is calling assembly would need to have over 50 occupants to be called assembly in the IBC (section 303.1.1). Except for classrooms which would be "Educational Group E" no matter how may occupants. I don't enforce ADA only the IBC.
> 
> ...



You may not but the designer and owner are. They leave themselves open if only adhering to IBC.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 14, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> 2015 IBC table 1108.2.7.1. How do you calculate the amount of receivers for assistive listening systems that are required in assembly areas that have audible communications if there are no permanent seats or no seats at all?



Rick18071, I recommend the same procedure that you would use for calculating non-fixed seating for that same assembly space:  For non-fixed benches, 1004.6 says 18" per occupant.  So if your gym has (2) 12' removable benches, total 24 feet, that's 16 seats, and table 1108.2.7.1 would require 2 hearing-aid compatible receivers.

As with any assembly space with non-fixed seating, portable seating arrangements need to be approved by the code official prior to placement of the seating, for life-safety / exiting reasons.  Some people show it on their plans during building plan check, to get pre-approval; others don't show it on the construction plans, and get it approved on an event-by-event basis with the code officials. 

For construction plans show zero seating, then table 1108.2.7.1 requires 2 receivers for "50 or less".  Zero seating still falls under the category of "50 or less".  (The table does not say "1-50").  Therefore, in a gym with zero seating, table 1108.2.7.1 would require 2 hearing aid compatible receivers.

If I were reviewing the plans for an assembly place and saw no seating, and did not know if additional seating would be placed in the future, I would require this note be added on the plans:  "Provide an assistive listening system in accordance with 2015 IBC 1108.2.7.1, including a minimum of two receivers, or as required by Table 1108.2.7.1, whichever is greater."


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks Yikes. I think I need to add what you said on the plans to the  C. O.


----------



## Yikes (Jan 16, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> Thanks Yikes. I think I need to add what you said on the plans to the  C. O.



Yes, and since the IBC also allows the use of portable assistive listening systems, to me it makes more sense to simply provide this note in lieu of demanding to inspect the system at final signoff.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 16, 2020)

OK, now I would like to know what * integral to the use of the space *means.
Does it mean that's it's integral if they just have speakers hanging on the wall?


----------

